
Linux Foundation publicly announces ban of conference registrant on social media - aaronchall
https://twitter.com/linuxfoundation/status/1192220181373652992
======
celliopia
"Dear linuxfoundation. Can you please clarify the precise violation of the
code of conduct in this case. Many of us watching these events are interested
in your process and reasoning. We may not wish to support events that use
unfair and arbitrary processes." [0]

That tweet from Uncle Bob reassures me that I'm not the only one confused. In
reading through the tweets I'm still not sure what the offense in question was
(and I don't have all afternoon to sift through tweets to figure it out).

[0]
[https://twitter.com/unclebobmartin/status/119241336385646182...](https://twitter.com/unclebobmartin/status/1192413363856461824)

~~~
alpaca128
I just spent 5 minutes looking for something offensive that could be the
reason for the Linux Foundation throwing out someone, but the only thing I
could find was someone posting a selfie in front of the Trump Tower. The
person demanding his removal apparently made racist posts, so this kind of
decision seems...strange with what's shown in the link.

All questions for the actual reason in that Twitter thread get answered with
things like "you haven't read the tweets" or "this is a bad faith argument",
so it's all a bit confusing.

~~~
salawat
So, I've drilled up the threads a bit, and haven't found what he said, but
have seen more than enough hysterics and bad faith communication on his
accuser's part to lead me to suspect this is the same genera of cancelculture
folks that got engaged over the Stallman's speaking out for calm and civility
in regards to Minsky. In fact, Sarah Mei is a name I keep coming back too
during deep dives into tech community character assassination.

All of it seems to stem from something John Sonmez did.

Here's his side of the story.

[https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=HvjQ3Mx-
jWg](https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=HvjQ3Mx-jWg)

To be frank, this is becoming a bit of a predictable pattern.

=====BEGIN CONTEXT===== Main thread from cmaxw weighing in. No issues with
him):
[https://mobile.twitter.com/cmaxw/status/1187108668606541824](https://mobile.twitter.com/cmaxw/status/1187108668606541824)

Kim Crayton's oh so enlightened response (scroll to the top):
[https://mobile.twitter.com/e_p82/status/1187175306010005504](https://mobile.twitter.com/e_p82/status/1187175306010005504)

So... Take from it what you will. Twitter interface is terrible.

=====End Context======

Just looks like another social media based mobbing to me.

John isn't a saint by his own admission, but who amongst us is? No reason to
be trying to cancel a person's work just because you disagree with them.

This dive into social media drama brought to you by me. Trying to build
context so you don't have to.

~~~
aaronchall
He says an email he got said it was "tone policing".

The tone of these people is rather outrageous, and it seems all he was doing
was calling for calm.

[https://twitter.com/cmaxw/status/1192258710804058112](https://twitter.com/cmaxw/status/1192258710804058112)

------
madprops
This is enough arguments to censor a person apparently:
[https://i.imgur.com/iO3rW8l.png](https://i.imgur.com/iO3rW8l.png)

"Believe me that person is bad, I know. And I can assure you that other person
totally agreed with him, he's bad too obvs."

This is what they believe:
[https://i.imgur.com/zJLGkUL.png](https://i.imgur.com/zJLGkUL.png)

Basically "Thanks for the hard work you created, but now we're taking over,
sorry. We'll probably make it way worse but I hate you."

------
jstewartmobile
How outliers among outliers embed themselves into institutions to wield power
far beyond their numbers...

If you're someone who prefers creation and synthesis over judgement and
punishment, this is what the future is looking like.

------
praveenperera
The best part, the stated reason for his banning "tone policing"

[https://twitter.com/cmaxw/status/1192261086810116096?s=20](https://twitter.com/cmaxw/status/1192261086810116096?s=20)

Don't tell people to be civil or respectful or you'll get banned.

~~~
jeesuschrist
This is what happens when a company or a foundation has more than 50 % of
women. Men are harassed to be silent.

[https://www.linuxfoundation.org/about/diversity-
inclusivenes...](https://www.linuxfoundation.org/about/diversity-
inclusiveness/)

------
dogeatingbees
Frankly, the people that “don’t see the issue” are the exact problem with this
industry. This guy made _three_ podcasts defending a previous podcast guest
that was openly racist, misogynist, and publicly bullied folks that all of us
know in the industry, with an emphasis on women from URGs. It is _still_ there
for all to see.

I condemn that behavior and the enablement of it. I won’t be associated with
it.

Y’all, this place is for everybody and, frankly, the days where your harmful
ass views are tolerated are numbered.

Good for Linux Foundation. They’ll gain business from this.

~~~
madprops
Okay. Can you please share the link and hopefully some example timestamps of
this?

------
fche
congratulations on your successful cordyception

